# Bosch & Bosch-like coverarts



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Prog & Psych.


No Breughel, okay? 
(Screw Fleet Foxes.)


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Fire & Ice -Midwinter Fires


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

DEADCANDANCE . Okay , so its not prog or psych. But at least i am doing better than you Huberts.










Cummon you Jimmehs!
Get the finger out.

I set this thread up for youse all to get off on.

Bagg it, Huberts!

Bagg it!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

get it on!

Wots the matter wif youse?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Pathetic.

Can I give youse Huberts some advise:

expand your musical palate a bit. Make an effort.

You can only go so far gearing to the 300th ferkin' version of "The Planets" or "Brandenberg Wotsit".

Get a grip on.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

deep purple "paint it black"


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

A favorite of mine:

Bosch's "Ascent into the Empryean (or Highest Heaven)" or "Ascent of the Blessed", on the album "Darkness into Light", music by John Tavener:














For the full painting:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascent_of_the_Blessed

(BTW, film director Peter Weir used this Bosch painting to great effect in the movie "Fearless", with Jeff Bridges.)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

not strictly a prog album, but with prog elements:

Celtic Frost - Into the pandemonium


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

two lists of albums (not just prog it must be said) with Bosch art on the cover:

https://rateyourmusic.com/list/monoblue/cover_art_by_hieronymus_bosch/
https://rateyourmusic.com/list/Crazyworldof/hieronymus-bosch-works-in-cover-art/


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------

